# Heat stress help!!!!!!!



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

My two pregnant does are not in the best shape  They are very wobbly I'm guessing it is the hot weather - Ive put them in a cage with some of those blue freezer blocks wrapped in paper towel - I don't know what else I can do??????


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

do they look dehydrated? if so u can give mice dirolyte, but dunno if it would be ok for pregnant ones. id give them some cucumber or melon to boost them a bit x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Get them in a cool room with a fan, perhaps give them some frozen veg to help cool them down as they eat (peas/carrot/sweetcorn). Make sure they have access to water and if they are dehydrated as Leigh has already said you can give them dioralyte mixed as recommended for the youngest children. They should recover fairly quickly.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

put the cages at ground level.My cages are stacked but I've taken the top two layers down and spread them on the floor.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

They seemed to perk up as the night went on. This morning one was a lot better but the other has gone back down hill. I have got them all down on the floor now and gave them apple to try and get some moisture in them.

Thank you for all your advice Im off to dish out some frozen peas. fingers crossed!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I just want to add that you should keep your eyes open for wet chins/necks.This is when heat has affected them badly,saliva runs down their necks in an ever increasing wet patch.Being stretched out and lethargic is not life threatening but the wet patch is the beginning of serious life threatening heat stroke.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for that info Sarah - thankfully there was no sign of any wetness this morning when I left for work (im currently having a lunch time skive  ) My prayers were answered at mid day and the weather broke and it has been raining and cooled down  so hopefully I'll have two active does when I return home (fingers crossed)


----------

